# Automator et "services"



## mgomel (28 Septembre 2009)

Dans Snow Leopard on peut dans Automator enregistrer des actions en qualité de services qui pourront être appelées par le menu du meme nom.
J'ai fait un essai ça marche.
Je voudrais supprimer l'essai que j'ai fait. Ou sont stockés les services ainsi créés.
Merci de votre aide.
Par ailleurs auparavant on pouvait enregistrer des actions comme processus et les retrouver sur un clic droit à la rubrique automator.
On ne retrouve plus cette option dans SL. Y a t il un moyen de récupérer cette facilité.


----------



## alicand (28 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

pas encore essaye mais suis en cours de lecture d'un article dans vous et votre mac qui parle des services

peut etre ils se trouvent  dans  le dossier   system/bibliotheque/services


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

mgomel a dit:


> Ou sont stockés les services ainsi créés.



Bonne question. Mais je ne connais pas la réponse.

A défaut de le supprimer, tu peux le désactiver en le décochant dans les préférences de Services.




mgomel a dit:


> Par ailleurs auparavant on pouvait enregistrer des actions comme processus et les retrouver sur un clic droit à la rubrique automator.
> On ne retrouve plus cette option dans SL. Y a t il un moyen de récupérer cette facilité.



Sous Snow Leopard, les Services remplacent les processus Automator enregistrés comme modules pour le Finder.

Pour retrouver tes modules pour le Finder avec Snow Leopard, tu dois les ouvrir dans Automator et les convertir en services.

Le hic est qu'il n'y a pas d'option genre "enregistrer comme service" qui permettrait de faire la conversion en quelques clics. Donc il faut créer un nouveau service (Fichier > Nouveau > Service) et faire un copier-coller des actions de ton processus. Dans les menus déroulants de "Réceptions du service sélectionnées" tu fais tes choix (pour l'application, tu choisis le Finder) et tu enregistres ce service.

Ensuite le service est accessible par le menu contextuel de l'élément choisi, soit directement, soit par un menu "Services". Ca dépend du nombre de services qu'il contient.

Version processus (module pour le Finder) :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Version service :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2009)

Pour le supprimer, essaye en allant dans les Préférences Systèmes / Clavier, onglet raccourcis et en sélectionnant Services dans la liste de gauche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

Entre temps, j'ai eu la réponse sur un autre fil. Pour les supprimer il faut aller dans Dossier Utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Services.


----------

